# Attempted cholangiogram



## cjerwin (Oct 13, 2011)

The surgeon performs a lap total cholecystectomy and attempts to do the cholangiogram. How is this coded? If you add mod 53 to the cpt for chole/cholan it looks like both procedures were discontinued when only one was. Thanks!!


----------



## syllingk (Oct 14, 2011)

47562


----------

